# bachmann 50 ton two truck climax



## KCSfan70 (Jul 1, 2017)

One of our club members just purchased a Bachman 50 ton two truck climax. It has DCC but no sound and has a 21 pin connector that I am totally unfamiliar with. Apparently there is a sound decoder that is made by soundtraxx for this loco. Bachman states that soundtraxx won't make them anymore and soundtraxx states that they are only available through Bachmann. The big runaround from both companies. The total area for a decoder is only an inch square and totally enclosed by metal. I thought of connecting wires to the track power pins on the connector and connecting a small N scale sound decoder but I don't know how the sound would get out even if I did this. Does anyone know how to acquire the correct sound decoder for this loco? Otherwise, any suggestions for installing sound in this loco would be appreciated. This is about the strangest thing I have ever seen. Thanks in advance


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

This video may help.


----------



## LoggerMike (Apr 17, 2018)

Try Ebay....I got mine there about 2 years ago when Bachmann was out of stock at the time....


Mike


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

The Bachmann part number for the sound module is 44956.
It's very simple to install (from what I've seen) -- it just plugs in, and ... done.

Finding one now may be a challenge, most shops have sold out of their stock.

Perhaps one may turn up on ebay from time to time.

_Slightly off-topic:_
Owners of the recent-release Bachmann 2-truck Climax -- how is it holding up?


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

I got this off one site I do not know how true it is.

This item is currently out of Stock at Bachmann and they do not expect to have them in stock again until sometime in Mid-2019. Bachmann Item #44956


----------

